# Need a CHEAP 400w HPS ballast.. have bulb



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

any links? Cheap means under 60 bucks..


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> any links? Cheap means under 60 bucks..


 
The cheapest way to go is a ballast kit.
You can mount it on a board or put it in a metal box.

You also will need a socket.

http://www.businesslights.com/400w-venture-metal-halide-quad-tap-cwa-ballast-kit-p-50.html This one is $39


----------



## smokybear (Mar 6, 2008)

The ballast kit is probably the way to go then. $60 isnt that much so Im not really sure. Take a look around on the net and Im sure you will find something. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> The cheapest way to go is a ballast kit.
> You can mount it on a board or put it in a metal box.
> 
> You also will need a socket.
> ...


 

how much for a socket?


GG


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> how much for a socket?
> 
> 
> GG


 
$3.90 http://www.businesslights.com/5kv-mogul-base-socket-w12-inch-leads-case50-p-1667.html


----------



## Fretless (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe you can also find supplies like this in local electrical supply shops, although I don't know if 400 watt is standard outside of hydroponics.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 6, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> I believe you can also find supplies like this in local electrical supply shops, although I don't know if 400 watt is standard outside of hydroponics.


 
Its the 600w thats not standard.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Mar 18, 2008)

check www.craigslist.com and search hps or hid lights i found 1000 watt hps $100 *** sun system cant beat that and cool dude who sold it to me this is win win cheap and fine you can even fine just ballast on there..chekc it


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 20, 2008)

id just save my money man if you cant afford this http://cgi.ebay.com/150-watt-HPS-gr...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem CFL is the way to go anyways you didnt give us a reason why it needed 2 be under $60 cause it doesnt sound like your gonna need abig light like 400hps if your budget is $60


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-Metal-Halide-Ballast/32380/

this is 44.95 i know someone who personally uses it works like a charm


----------



## POTDOC (Mar 30, 2008)

go to insidesun.com compleate light for $100 400 watt hps


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

insidesun.com


----------

